# 2015 Goals



## Nakz (Dec 29, 2014)

I plan to take my photography to a whole new level in 2015. Just 7 months after creating my Instagram account for my photography, I have reached over 12,500 followers and have expanded to Flickr also. I have also made money selling my work to others and have had my content featured on many well known pages. I mainly focus on automotive photography, but still try to incorporate many other aspects on my page such as street photography. I am a young aspiring teenager (15 years old) that is always striving to be creative and learn more everyday. I am planning to launch a website soon and need some suggestions on how to create more traffic towards it and possibly make it profitable. On the site I will include coverage from many different car events, my contact information, and possibly an online store ( Posters, Stickers/ Any suggestions?) I am just curious how I can be able to take advantage of the sites potential and to make it more noticed by more and more people by advertising and how I can make it more profitable. I have a decent understanding of networking and do have various connections with other photographers. I appreciate any feedback and I wish all of you a successful new year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 29, 2014)

I look forward to all the suggestions on how to generate more income from a web site, how to advertise and make money.  It sounds like you are a keen 15 year old and that's rare these days, good for you. What kind of camera equipment are you currently using?  You have mentioned that you you have connections with other photographers, watch the knives, they usually won't be too far from your back these days.


----------



## Nakz (Dec 29, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> I look forward to all the suggestions on how to generate more income from a web site, how to advertise and make money.  It sounds like you are a keen 15 year old and that's rare these days, good for you. What kind of camera equipment are you currently using?  You have mentioned that you you have connections with other photographers, watch the knives, they usually won't be too far from your back these days.



Thank you! I currently shoot with a D3200 paired with a 50mm 1.8/Sigma 17-50mm 2.8. Hopefully I'll be upgrading to full frame soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 30, 2014)

It's not an easy business these days. It's tough to generate enough income to cover all the costs involved. You mentioned car events, is this local car shows that you go to shoot the cars and then try and sell the photos? Looking at the gear you are using, the lenses are too short to be covering car races.

Advertising can be costly, depending on how big you want to go, and there is very little guarantee that it will pay off. I advertised twice in the last two years, and it was direct to my target, it didn't generate any web site sales., fortunately I traded off a couple of pictures for the the ads, otherwise I would have been out over $1000.

Passing out flyers at car events may work better, but don't be surprised to see a lot of them blowing in the wind, but who knows maybe it would work, and it wouldn't end up costing you a lot.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 30, 2014)

Make sure you pass all your exams because you will need a proper job when you leave school that you can live on


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 30, 2014)

Like imagemaker said, it's not an easy business, but keep at it. It is refreshing to see a young man with drive. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Nakz (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks guys. I definitely am not going to consider this a full time job/hobby when I grow up, just a fun hobby that I love. It's also not going to be my main source of making money, but rather just a "side job" just to make some extra cash and enjoy it at the same time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sashbar (Dec 30, 2014)

Well done Nakz, good luck and happy shooting in 2015.


----------

